

Leaner, Cleaner, Meaner PR - benk_tech
http://www.prhacker.com/ditch-the-press-release/

======
Dirlewanger
Hack this, hack that...Enough! Seriously, it's the buzzword that's been raped
beyond recognition here but people still use it.

------
mintplant
Chrissake, why does _everyone_ have to be a hacker these days?

~~~
adlpz
_Hacking_ is the new _synergy_.

------
nlavezzo
Anyone have any experience with his product - the "PR Hacker Toolbox"? Was it
worth the $1,499?

~~~
forcer
yeah. I would be curious too

------
dbalatero
Despite all the apparent hate for using the word "hacker", I'd love to see
some actual comments here on the ideas presented. I run a record label that
does press releases and my gut has always said they are a waste of our time.
Love to hear other people's experience with them as well.

~~~
louthy
As a DJ and receiver of various promos/press releases from record labels, I
can confirm: yes, they're a waste of time.

I get spammed so much by labels / distributors / PR companies it's unreal. The
content of the press release is almost always useless when it comes tor
describing the product. Although sometimes it's useful as a filter for which
promos to _not_ listen to (i.e. superlative overload).

Here's a couple example excerpts from some that are currently sitting in my
inbox:

"Simon’s signature sound, ‘Hideout’ is swimming in gentle drum pads and
irresistible melody, yet maintains a deep and chunky synth. The Native
American esque flutes are simple yet add all the intrigue to this track. "

"Volume Two continues our voyage, to shores unknown leaving rich textures and
undeniable grooves in our wake."

It's a never ending influx of hyperbole. I realise it's hard to write about
music, but there must be a better way!

------
jcodypittman
Hey everyone. Thanks for reading the tutorial. I'm part of the PR Hacker team
and would love to answer any questions you may have or feedback on our
tutorial. Let me know.

~~~
ajkjk
One request:

"-webkit-text-size-adjust: none".

Please be careful with this. I actually need to zoom the site in to read it
comfortably and I can't.
[http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201011/beware_of_-
webk...](http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201011/beware_of_-webkit-text-
size-adjustnone/)

~~~
jcodypittman
Thanks for the note. We will look into this.

------
jcodypittman
What do you think about press releases now?

~~~
thoughtcriminal
I can't tell if this is a serious question or you are channeling a pro
wrestler.

~~~
jcodypittman
Hahah. Awesome. Meant to create discussion.

